# Ontario Paramedics (Toronto/Hamilton REGION) I have some questions about the job market and moving



## Hockey (Jan 5, 2016)

Currently a Paramedic in Michigan, and in the reciprocity process (very very long process) of obtaining my PCP and then ACP.  

I've been looking at job openings for the last couple months, and talking with some agencies I am finding out most hire around this time of the year and that is it.  I know Halton, Toronto and a couple others are hiring but that's it.  Is this true for most/all agencies in the region?  I should have everything (testing, visas/residency) finished up by March hopefully.  Will I be SOL for work until the fall/winter again?  

I know there are "patient transfer services" but from my understanding is they are not regulated under "EMS" like they are here in the states.  With that said, the thing I find is they make VERY little money (less than our starting) it seems and don't really do any medical work.  

Do the ER's hire Paramedics like here in the states? 

I saw Ornge is hiring for dispatchers, which could be a backup option if I can't find a full-time ACP position right away, since I have dispatch experience.

There are other reasons for moving there other than more money.  I am kind of set on living near the Hamilton REGION so would like to keep my drive less than one hour.  I have heard that London hires kind of continuously and the drive isn't too terrible.


Do many agencies work 24's?  Or are they usually 12's?  I don't mind working in the big city, or podunk rural town.  

Thanks for any advice and suggestions.


----------



## coolmoose (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey Hockey, I teach and work for a college and base-hospital here having come from Ireland (compeleted equivalency process etc.). I'd be happy to field your questions via email if you like. Drop me a line, alan@alanbatt.net. 

Also, there is a current advert for ER techs in London, I can't post a link here due to <5 posts.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 23, 2017)

ON has a history of granting PCP status to american paramedics where other provinces may grant ACP status. Just something to be mindful of. Ive heard this from several people who opted to get reciprocity in another province.


----------

